# filling a punch bag



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea whats the best thing to fill a punch bag with?

they sell empty ones on ebay (postage on filled ones is horrendous).

I want one mainly for my ground and pound but may eventually want to hang it.

Cheers:thumb

Ben


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

rags torn up, but it will take a while to get it compressed properly. hang it for a few days, then re-stuff, and hang again, til you get it fillled the way you want, then wrap with duck tape. If you choose sand, the bottom of the bag if hung will end up being solid as rock, the rags will keep the bag much more evenly distributed.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good can't aurgue with that - it's worth just paying for filled save alot of hassle - their must be a local store you can get one?....not sure how the hell you are gonna get enough rags to fill it otherwise.


----------



## gregor100 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got my bag (5ft filled brand new) for Â£43 including P&P..... Look for 'RDX bag'


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

one important thing to look out for is the bag's weight - its pointless getting anything under 80kg (that's if your an "average" person), otherwise your gonna spending more time chasing the swinging bag around than punching it!.


----------



## gregor100 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha this ones 30 :L But i'm only 16.. Still not even lightweight lmao (57kg) so it's fine for now, swings about a bit yeah but much better than nothing, Obviously big heavies would knock it about but it's fine for me  Plus I train twice a week and they have better bags anyway


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bricks.


----------

